# Wie kann ich andere Computer im Netzwerk sperren?



## Snakerfield17 (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute..
Ich hab da mal so ne kleine Frage..
Ich hab gesehen das man als Administrator im Netzwerk andere Computer vom Server aus sperren kann...So das dann auf dem gesperrten Computer eine Meldung steht:" Der Computer wurde vom ..... gesperrt."
Welches Programm brauch ich dazu bzw. wie funktioniert das.

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.

Gruß Benny


----------



## kimpel007 (3. März 2005)

Hi,
 dass wird bestimmt im Handbuch stehen!
 Software ist mir auch nicht bekannt!
 gruß  kimpel007


----------



## Snakerfield17 (16. März 2005)

In der Schule heißt das Programm : Lehrer Client , damit können die Lehrer unsere PC´s für eine bestimmte dauer sperren..bloß bei google findet er dieses Programm/Client nicht...
Kann mir da vlt. einer weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## Julian Maicher (16. März 2005)

Naja, also bei uns in der Schule werden Programme benutzt, die allesamt selber geschrieben wurden. Und ich meine der Name Lehrer Client hört sich ja nicht gerade nach einer "kommerziellen" Software an 
Aber was genau meinst du mit sperren?

Ein kleiner Ansatz vielleicht:


> rundll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation


Das ist der Windows Befehl zum sperren eines Computer auf Windows Art.
Das muss nur irgendwie remote ausgeführt werden, sei es über eine Remote Desktop Verbindung, oder eine Telnet Session oder über ein selbst geschriebenes Programm.


----------



## uemit1981 (17. März 2005)

Wenn ihr einen DC habt dann könntet ihr den Computer über das Active Directory sperren. Zumindest könnt ihr die Anmeldung am PC sperren. Ob das die gesuchte lösung ist weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Snakerfield17 (17. März 2005)

Ne..also wie gesagt , da erscheint dann auf dem Monitor ein schwarzes Bild.
Mit ner roten Schrift: "Der PC wurde vom Netzwerkadmin gesperrt" , man kann also nix machen bis der Admin diesen wieder freigibt..
Das mein ich damit..

Gruß


----------



## uemit1981 (19. März 2005)

Hi, such mal bei http://www.google.de nach Pädagogen Software. Dort findest du genau das was du suchst.
 Gruß


----------



## Snakerfield17 (20. März 2005)

Hi..
Vielen Dank für die sehr gute Hilfe.
Bloß leider finde ich da nicht wirklich ein Kostenfreies Programm was dem Wünschen entspricht. Ich habe auch nur Seiten gefunden wo man eher über die Gestalltung des Unterrichtes bespricht. Also von nem Programm hab ich nix gesehn.
Vlt. weißt du ja noch wie so ein Programm hieß.

Danke schonmal & Gruß


----------



## uemit1981 (21. März 2005)

Ob du was Kostenfreies finden tust weiss ich leider nicht aber ich habe diese Software hier gefunden: http://www.mastersolution.ch/index....ist&wcm_step=1&node=1&level=0&navi_array=&l=2
 Schau dir das mal an.

 Gruß


----------



## AIKler (17. Mai 2007)

Ihr / Du meinst so ein Programm wie Syncronyes 

(http://www.smartboard.de/products/synchroneyes/features.asp) 


kann dir aber nicht sagen ob dies eine freeware ist, (download ist mir auf der Seite) http://smarttech.com/products/synchroneyes/download_eval_v6.asp


----------

